# Solved: wireless zero configuration



## addimusa (May 10, 2012)

Hello, I want to create a batch file to do the following. 

1. Start the "wireless zero configuration" by typing the following in a command prompt:
net start "wireless zero configuration"

2. Disable and enable my wireless nic card. 

Can this be done? I have to do this almost everytime I turn on my computer, so I thought creating a batch file to do this will make things easier. I appreciate all the help anyone is willing to offer.

Okay I have figured out how to start services, but I still need help disableing and enabling my network adapter?

Thanks,


----------



## addimusa (May 10, 2012)

lol, just realized I am stupid. Okay so the batch file for starting a service like wireless zero config will come in handy, but I do not need something for disableing and enabling the wireless nic because all I have to do is right click on the wireless icon on bottom right corner of my screen and select repair. 

Solved!!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://forum.sysinternals.com/command-used-to-disable-network-interface_topic9483.html


----------

